# How To Choose The Perfect Soap Making Oil!



## ibariaSoap (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey! So I was just looking up some methods for soap making and was wondering which method is the best for producing good soaps that doesn't take a long time? I already know which oils to use, so I can help some others out with that. Check out my blog, and learn how to choose the perfect oil for your soap! http://bit.ly/a20dZ5


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Pretty interesting


----------

